# found a pigeon in my yard



## scoobydoo72 (Aug 24, 2008)

i found a pigeon about a week ago. i need some advice on what is best to feed it. i also found a band on it. i reported the band on the au website. do they need to be in a heated cage or will the bird be ok outside in the cage that he is in. it has a house with hay in it and a perch, it also has a enclosure that the bird can go out in. we had it caged a few days when it first showed up and then let it go but it wont leave. so we caught it again today. i have never had one soo im kinda playing this by ear lol. wwhat is the best food for it and is wild bird seed ok to feed it.and is the cage good enough for it. and how long should i wait to see if the owner wants the bird back beacuse we are starting to get attached to it. thanks any advice is welcomed.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

scoobydoo72 said:


> i found a pigeon about a week ago. i need some advice on what is best to feed it. i also found a band on it. i reported the band on the au website. do they need to be in a heated cage or will the bird be ok outside in the cage that he is in. it has a house with hay in it and a perch, it also has a enclosure that the bird can go out in. we had it caged a few days when it first showed up and then let it go but it wont leave. so we caught it again today. i have never had one soo im kinda playing this by ear lol. wwhat is the best food for it and is wild bird seed ok to feed it.and is the cage good enough for it. and how long should i wait to see if the owner wants the bird back beacuse we are starting to get attached to it. thanks any advice is welcomed.


I take it that you sent an email to the AU and didn't actually call and talk to anyone?
Do you know where the bird is from?
If you will post the band info, I can give you the clubs information and you can call them directly to see if they want the bird back or not.


----------



## scoobydoo72 (Aug 24, 2008)

*band no*

the band no is au 51 chicago 11764 thanks


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2008)

Club Name : GREATER CHICAGO COMBINE 
Club Code : CHICAGO 
Club Secretary : BILL MITIU 
City : BROOKFIELD 
State : IL 
Phone No. : 708-387-0251 
Email Address : [email protected]


----------



## kippermom (Jan 11, 2006)

There a great many resources om this site for providing for the bird...they do not generally need heat unless they are weak or ill or very young...they need pigeon seed mix that you can get at most pet or feed stores...wild bird food will not suffice long term. If you have questions after you have exhausted all of the information here, then fire away!


----------

